# PICTURES of My betta boy, Alfred!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics I took. Sorry about the poor quality, but anyway, this is my little VT betta friend, Alfred. as some of you know hes recovering from a bunch of illnesses, but he is looking alot better, so here are a few pics! enjoy and please comment!

133_1117.jpg picture by veganchick8 - Photobucket

133_1116.jpg picture by veganchick8 - Photobucket


133_1114.jpg picture by veganchick8 - Photobucket

The last one was taken a few weeks ago, the others were taken today!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! in the last pic he looks grumpy! lol. He is y pride and joy, but he is the only fish I didn't actually pay for! lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, He looks like he has better color in the first two than the last. Glad he is feeling better


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! thanks!


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

He's a perdy lit'l guy!! You are lucky, my lit'l guy anytime the camera comes out, he'll move from side view to looking head on at the camera, so I can never get a go photo of his colors...silly boy...if I can ever get Oscar to stay side ways for a photo-op, I will post and share!! Your guy has gorgeous color!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a betta named Oscar, too!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job on the rescue!! He looks great and he's so lucky to have you


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! Oscar sounds cute! Alfred Loves the camera. idk y...


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you. Oscar, he is his own fish, LoL...if he was a human, he would probably be one of my dragqueen friends...I just love watching him...Alfred is such a little cutie...I am glad he is doing well!! Keep up the great work...and THANK YOU for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! thanks! and ur welcome! Oscar & Alfred both sound kinda spoiled!


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

They are!!! But wouldn't have it any other way, LoL!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL! agreed!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aren't all our bettas spoiled? lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol  It was so funny when I went to the store to get treatment for my friends betta, the lady working there was like " The dosage only goes down to a gallon, your bettas container is prly smaller that that" and my friend just smiled cuz her betta has a 12g ecplipse all to himself!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They shouldn't "assume" that you have your betta in a tiny container.


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

It is just the typical response...especially since pet stores usually display them with those little environment sets 'Just for Betta' I went to Pets Mart yesterday to do some pricing and get dimensions on some tanks to start buliding my new community tank, and wanted to cry looking at all those Bettas in those tiny little containers with the blue water unable to even swim around...I wanted to buy them all up...but then, where would I put them?? Poor babies...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Too bad bettas can't live together or they'd have them together in one tank.One of my bettas came from a large tank that had other fish in it, I don't know what kind. He's always been healthy. "crosses fingers" . Of course, he was the only betta in the tank. He's also always been in a larger container than the rest of mine.And he didn't come from Petsmart. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, I agree. I was looking online for new decor for my bettas tank and I came across a "betta bowl" that was 4.5" in diameter! Dramaqueen, Where did you get the betta from the big tank?


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel bad buying from Petsmart, because of the set up for their Bettas make me want to cry...but I saw Oscar all cramped in that little cup and when I walked past, he "swam", more like shifted slightly to his left...to the side of the 'cup' and it looked like he was saying "Take me Take me Take me" I listened...bought what I thought I needed and got him...he's made 3 moves from his lit'l cup, to his finally(hopefully) home, his 10 gallon tank...I wish they could get along with one another, they are sooooooo gorgeous and such characters!!

I know this isn't my thread, but how much decor/plants can you put in their tanks with out crowding him? I want to rennovate his home soon and want to make sure I do it to benefit him, not hurt him....

Thanks much!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

My bettas LOVE decorations, and they get bored fairly easily, so a nice betta home would have plenty of decorations, but still enough room to swim and stretch their fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got him from an aquatics store that has just fish and fish stuff. Its not like a Petsmart or Petco. Their whole business is fish and I think they do custom tanks for people. I think they maintain tanks for businesses like resraurants, doctors' offices etc.


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry, another question...or two...or a million, lol...

What's the best way to change decor in the tank? The only other tank I have is an unheated 1.5/2gallon one...I want to make his home more together...just don't want to shock-shock him, ya know?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

As long as you're not changing gravel it's really simple. Bettas usually love to explore new decorations, so unless you have a REALLY timid betta you can just add new plants, caves, etc. right to the tank provided they are aquarium safe and clean. If you're worried you can always add a few at a time, but really I've never had any problems with it.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks...what if I decide to change the color of his gravel, how does that go? That won't be for awhile...I just hate moving things around in his tank when he is in there...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, off topic again, but You know how ALfred has been biting his tail? well, turns out one of my "Male guppies" from petsmart has a gravid spot, and curved fins, so I had to seperate her from my other males cuz they were harrassing her, she is now in a 2.5g heated, filtered tank (Ok, drum bowl... but it sounds bad to say my fish live in bowls) with an air pump, and some tin snail. She is sitting next to my betta on the dresser, and he is really interested in her. No flareing or anything. She is keeping him entertained, and he isn't biting his tail!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats good! I guess he just needed something to keep him occupied.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep, I guess so! Maybe if he is still fine with her in the long run, I can put her in his tank, but I think my current set up should work..


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He looks so cute! I hope I can get some decent pictures of my Betta Fishy.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! he loves the camera! he is a little ham!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is beautiful. I really love the coloring.


----------

